# Girls, why are guys attractive to you?



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a little question! :b

I know, I'm a guy so I probably wouldn't understand, but I've always wondered this for some reason.... What makes you think a guy looks good? I've always thought even if I were a girl, I'd STILL be attracted to girls...
They are the more attractive gender right? At least I've always thought so...

lol, sounds like a stupid question, but I really am curious! Ever since I was small I've wondered this.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure I'm a bit weird, but I need an emotional reason to think of someone as physically attractive. Otherwise I can see whether I think they're good looking or not but it doesn't go beyond that, and that's for girls and guys (whereas I've only been actually attracted to guys).


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Cute faces. Hair that you can run your hands through or grab. The torso is nice. Men's legs can be sexy- I like buff calves for some reason (I'm not opposed to non-buff calves. I just don't notice them- they're like owls to Stephen Colbert). I like the angularity of male features and physique. It's also fun to feel small in comparison to guys- it makes me feel more feminine, and like I'm being protected by my personal teddy bear best friend, lol- I'm sorry, I'm stoned so I know that last part sounds stupid, but... :blank


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Chemicals.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

In terms of physical appearance, I find men and women attractive. I'm very strange. I like shapes. Bits and pieces of people, rarely ever the whole thing. Noses, jawlines, hip bones, their eyes or lips--that kind of thing. Guys tend to have more of the shapes I like than girls, and the girls I do think are pretty or handsome or beautiful look boyish or at least not what you'd call "stunning feminine beauty."

Men have nicer torsos, too.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have to talk to someone to become attracted to them, I don't feel sexual attraction for me it is personality,their approach, how they see life, their ambitions, goals etc...But I do think red hair is really cool!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Very interesting question Skylaishot. I've often wondered this myself.


----------



## edwestwickfan (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't even know. I like guys for their faces not their bodies. No offense but I think men's genitals look wierd.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah, women are generally more attractive then men. But men are ... manly... and strong looking. And they can put their arms around me and hold me and make me feel safe. And they can grow scruff on their face. And they can work outside and get all dirty and still look sexy because it makes them look like hard workers. I think men are sexy.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

'Cause sometimes, some o' dem monoamines'll do the electric slide all up in my central nervous system. 
Hawt.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

A lot of the times their looks play a big role, but the personality is what usually shines the most to me. If a guy can act like a 10 year old boy here and there, treats everyone with respect no matter who they are, has a good sense of humor and can be spontaneous, I love them. I'm not sure about the "more attractive gender" but I go for guys for the reasons I listed but I will list more. I am a sucker for the goofy and caring type, plus I love dat stubble...ya ya yaaaaaaa boiii. Someone who is protective but not over-protective to the point where they would beat the snot out of a friend of mine because they touched my shoulder or called me a moron. I like me some dark hair and blue eyes...and a smoottttth voice that kind if hypnotizes you and makes your heart go crazy.

I will stop here. I am going to get all dreamy and sad that I won't find the "perfect" Man anytime soon LOL.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's the bulges.

*schwing!*


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

To be honest, I've wondered this myself, and I AM a girl. A straight one. By all accounts, girls should be more attractive. Girls do their hair different ways, put on makeup, have pretty faces, wear pretty clothes, and have slender, curvaceous bodies. Girls are nice to look at. In comparison, guys are slobs. Guys can have cute faces, but so can girls. Other than that, the only answer I have for you personally, is: biological instinct.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

fanatic203 said:


> Girls are nice to look at. In comparison, guys are slobs..


There are a lot of well dressed men with fashion and good hygiene. I was at the bar the other night and every dude there looked just as well or better dressed/styled than the girls!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

edwestwickfan said:


> I don't even know. I like guys for their faces not their bodies. No offense but I think men's genitals look wierd.


I actually feel the same way about girls!

A vagina looks weird!


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

rweezer36 said:


> I understand, if I had a venus flytrap between my legs I'd be sensitive about it too.


LMFAO? thats some good **** haha...

interesting to hear what you girls say to be honest lol... i used to think when i came home from work all dirty and **** my girl thought it was gross... later on she told me that was NOT the case at all... even though thats not what she said .. weird


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I sometimes get the sense that a guy is defiling a girl by being with her because we are so rough in form and they are so perfect and magical. And the idea that a girl would willingly allow a guy to be with her and defile her is both baffling and thrilling.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> and they are so perfect and magical.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> I sometimes get the sense that a guy is defiling a girl by being with her because we are so rough in form and they are so perfect and magical. And the idea that a girl would willingly allow a guy to be with her and defile her is both baffling and thrilling.


Girls are different and are attracted physically to different things. Just because your a man and are attracted to feminine qualities does not mean women are as well! Using a male psychology and thinking women are the same way is just weird. Women like straight men folks! Yes, I know, baffling, isn't it? They like our "roughness". If you were a woman most likely so would you. The only exception is if someone is bi-curious or gay obviously.

I don't like the idea that women are the only ones who are attractive because that simply isn't the case, and they definitely aren't unicorns either! That philosophy seems degrading to me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

artandis said:


> Maybe some of us LIKE being defiled :b


whoooa now 

(wink wink) jk


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> I don't like the idea that women are the only ones who are attractive because that simply isn't the case, and they definitely aren't unicorns either! That philosophy seems degrading to me.


Good point. It's damaging to your self esteem if you are a man. Viewing yourself as some sort of disgusting hairy thing isn't going to help anyone. 
If you view yourself this way (like I do); do something about it, like hitting the gym or something.
Maybe women are less vocal about their attractions to the male body, or maybe it's because a lot of men have out of shape bodies?

While most of us guys probably do think women look infinitly better then men, i'm not going to object if a woman does not agree with me on that.

I also can't help but think that it's the way people are socialised. 
Just a thought, but i'd think that if we would live in a society that didn't glorify either gender and it's anatomy, that most men would find the female body appealing and most women would find the male body appealing. Would women still think the bodies of their own gender were "more attractive" if we would still live in a society without media, that had men do a lot of physical labor and as a result not be "slobs" as another poster here put it?

Think about it; most women spend a lot more time on their appearance then most men, with make-up, shaving and waxing and the like. What do men do? I put gel in my hair, shave, and i've recently started working out. Some guys maybe do even less than that. Ok, I didn't mean to write an essay on this, but wanted to put my thoughts out there..


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Also consider the fact that the statement that _all_ women are more physically appearing due to their appearance is a fallacy. There are women of all shapes and sizes and some look less and more attractive than their counterparts depending on the subjectivity of their suitors. In the same way, men also have more attractive features than other men. To say one sex is more beautiful than the next seems like your looking at the top physical 10% of either sex. I don't know how else to describe my point...


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

i don't know why. i'm only attracted to guys who are attractive( personality/looks) not to all guys haha thatd be nice if i was though, would make it easier


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I sometimes get the sense that a guy is defiling a girl by being with her because we are so rough in form and they are so perfect and magical. And the idea that a girl would willingly allow a guy to be with her and defile her is both baffling and thrilling.


are you talking about girls or gnomes/elves ???


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> are you talking about girls or gnomes/elves ???


Gnome girls maybe.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

aw1993 said:


> i don't know why. i'm only attracted to guys who are attractive( personality/looks) not to all guys haha thatd be nice if i was though, would make it easier


Something I've noticed, especially if your a woman, is if your attractive yourself you will tend to want BOTH an attractive male physical/personality-wise; both attractive qualities. The more physically appealing you are the more you tend to set those standards for your mate as well - this is biology after all. Usually, when a woman flat out says she wants an attractive man and I have never seen her (like the internet) I usually conclude she herself is attractive, and she usually is. There are, of course, exceptions to everything obviously...

this is why i don't really believe in subjectively related to physical appeal to be strong. i do think there is a universal appeal for either sex while others think subjectivity is much more a contributing factor. subjectivity plays little parred against the universal attributes an attractive person has, at least from what I've seen and understood.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Something I've noticed, especially if your a woman, is if your attractive yourself you will tend to want BOTH an attractive male physical/personality-wise; both attractive qualities. The more physically appealing you are the more you tend to set those standards for your mate as well - this is biology after all. Usually, when a woman flat out says she wants an attractive man and I have never seen her (like the internet) I usually conclude she herself is attractive, and she usually is. There are, of course, exceptions to everything obviously...
> 
> this is why i don't really believe in subjectively related to physical appeal to be strong. i do think there is a universal appeal for either sex while others think subjectivity is much more a contributing factor. subjectivity plays little parred against the universal attributes an attractive person has, at least from what I've seen and understood.


not saying i'm all that attractive or anything but i do kind of agree with this just based off of my attractive friends and their standards in guys vs some not as a attractive girls and their standards.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

I've always figured that if there were no women and gay men around to tell us who and what is attractive, we'd have Johnny Depp and Steve Buscemi right next to each other on the attractiveness scale.

The only reason I can kinda tell if a guy is attractive is based on what girls have said they like. Without them, I'd have no clue. This is why I know being gay is not a choice, but natural. When I look at a beautiful girl I get that feeling that is very hard to describe. Just that "Wow" moment. I've never looked a gay and come even close to that.

The variety of who is attracted to what is very interesting. The most attractive girls I can think of are pale and petite. A ton of other guys would think I'm crazy and go for tan and fit.

Attraction is it's own factor. You can't define what makes up attractive. Someone is either attractive to you, or they're not. I've never been able to completely define why I'm attracted to the girls I am. The answer always ends up being "I just Am." and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> and they are so perfect and magical.


I pee in the communal showers at the gym.

I chew a lot of gum and sugar-free candy, 99% of which you may have noticed are labelled, "Excessive consumption may cause a laxative effect." It makes me fart instead~


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

ballerina said:


> i pee in the communal showers at the gym.
> 
> I chew a lot of gum and sugar-free candy, 99% of which you may have noticed are labelled, "excessive consumption may cause a laxative effect." it makes me fart instead~


stop ruining the magic!!!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

When I was fat, I had to use tampons and pads simultaneously due to a heavy flow.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Ballerina said:


> When I was fat, I had to use tampons and pads simultaneously due to a heavy flow.


You had me with the peeing in the communal shower :yes


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Ballerina just ruined some dreams


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Atticus said:


> You had me with the peeing in the communal shower :yes


I only stopped when I started taking a multivitamin. The inclusion of B vitamins wildly exceeded the RDI and pigmented my urine dark yellow.
I no longer take it though!! brb, heading to your favourite swimming pool. 


woot said:


> Ballerina just ruined some dreams


:teeth


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> When I was fat, I had to use tampons and pads simultaneously due to a heavy flow.


Periods sound like hell, but at least girls will never have to suffer the misery of the random public boner that WON'T GO DOWN!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I pee in the communal showers at the gym.
> 
> I chew a lot of gum and sugar-free candy, 99% of which you may have noticed are labelled, "Excessive consumption may cause a laxative effect." It makes me fart instead~





Ballerina said:


> When I was fat, I had to use tampons and pads simultaneously due to a heavy flow.





Ballerina said:


> I only stopped when I started taking a multivitamin. The inclusion of B vitamins wildly exceeded the RDI and pigmented my urine dark yellow.
> I no longer take it though!! brb, heading to your favourite swimming pool.
> 
> :teeth


No! You're lying! You're LYING! What makes you LIE? :cry


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

cause im sooooo fricking hot!!?!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Periods sound like hell, but at least girls will never have to suffer the misery of the random public boner that WON'T GO DOWN!


 :lol Boooohoooo! 


Ape in space said:


> No! You're lying! You're LYING! What makes you LIE? :cry


I'd never pee in a pool and I'm cutting down the gum/candy after I lose the last 2 kilograms (oral fixation) but otherwise they're my defining characteristics.









I regularly look in tissues after I've sneezed in them and kiss the neighbourhood cats on the mouth.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

not a real gem said:


> I don't know. I've only been attracted to a grand total of 3 men my whole life and they had an indefinable quality, something that made my stomach flip over, made me go weak at the knees :lol


yeah, I agree with this. Sorry OP, but it's just indescribable. The closest thing I can give as an answer is it has to be the whole package - he is physically attractive [and I don't mean Hollywood good looks or a ripped body, just someone I personally find nice to look at] as well as inner qualities. There are some guys who I think are absolutely gorgeous but I'm honestly not attracted to them. I don't know if that made any sense.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I've always figured that if there were no women and gay men around to tell us who and what is attractive, we'd have Johnny Depp and Steve Buscemi right next to each other on the attractiveness scale.


I must have some gaiety to me because I've been able to determine attractive men from ugly men ever since I was little lol.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> :lol Boooohoooo!
> 
> I'd never pee in a pool and I'm cutting down the gum/candy after I lose the last 2 kilograms (oral fixation) but otherwise they're my defining characteristics.
> 
> ...


I'm okay with the cat-kissing thing, but I'll have to use some amnesia dust for the rest.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


Lmao r Kelly is hiliroius


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

rweezer36 said:


> It might be hard to believe, but these posts probably caused erections.


By which you mean it gave you one?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

I love that they are built physically stronger and therefore based on strength me and them both know they are superior to me. I love male wrists. I know weird but I really love the way the wrist forms off the arm on men and the little more prominant veins you guys have. :/ Just the sheer strength in a man's arms compared to your average woman I find soo alluring. I love a man that looks like a man yet can have a full bottom lip like a woman. It sends out an odd kind of vunerability that drives me mad. I like them triangle shape lines men sometimes have. I love when guys have that hair line where it goes in a bit of a triangle at the back of their neck too. And any guys with little beauty marks dotted about their body, especially if they're near specific places (ie. their neck, collar bone, eye). I find it extremely attractive when men bite their own lips. Drives me insane. In terms of style, I can like any different types of guys from goth, to jock, to rough and ready to clean cut. It's the person beneath the layers of clothes that attracts me. Nice bigger emotive eyes are always a good start. And no idea why but I often am attracted if they have a few strands of grey hair. Male chests are really hot too. Doesn't matter whether they are skinny or muscular, I just find them attractive especially if they have a bit of hair there. Also I tend to find guys taller then me attractive because then I feel more inferior against them and I tend to like that feeling when i'm with guys I find attractive. Gosh I am an oddball.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

NobodysPerfect said:


> I love that they are built physically stronger and therefore based on strength me and them both know they are superior to me. I love male wrists. I know weird but I really love the way the wrist forms off the arm on men and the little more prominant veins you guys have. :/ Just the sheer strength in a man's arms compared to your average woman I find soo alluring. I love a man that looks like a man yet can have a full bottom lip like a woman. It sends out an odd kind of vunerability that drives me mad. I like them triangle shape lines men sometimes have. I love when guys have that hair line where it goes in a bit of a triangle at the back of their neck too. And any guys with little beauty marks dotted about their body, especially if they're near specific places (ie. their neck, collar bone, eye). I find it extremely attractive when men bite their own lips. Drives me insane. In terms of style, I can like any different types of guys from goth, to jock, to rough and ready to clean cut. It's the person beneath the layers of clothes that attracts me. Nice bigger emotive eyes are always a good start. And no idea why but I often am attracted if they have a few strands of grey hair. Male chests are really hot too. Doesn't matter whether they are skinny or muscular, I just find them attractive especially if they have a bit of hair there. Also I tend to find guys taller then me attractive because then I feel more inferior against them and I tend to like that feeling when i'm with guys I find attractive. Gosh I am an oddball.


great response!:yes


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Id like them to have hair for one thing :O
Baldness and buzzcuts arnt very attractive to me. Little facial hair, i mean it just kinda depends on the person if you look good or not xD And glasses... its like my #1 turn on, even though its not physical >>
Dressing nicely is a plus and for whatever reason i love watching mens backs. for whatever reason theyre so interesting to look at. im so wierd xD

eye color, hair color, skin color- it dont matter much. and i generally like those artsy-nerd types. they know how to take care of themselves o////o 
but ive also been attracted to some preps, goths, geeks, fasion bois etc etc etc. just depends :O

anyways, it also depends on how people treat others, how passionate they are about what they love, and whether they can relate to me in anyway. theres alot more but its complex o.o


----------



## another misfit (Aug 15, 2013)

shrek is love


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

It's hard to explain really, it just comes naturally being a straight female.
The fact that they're stronger and can protect you and make you feel safe, I think that's what it comes down to.
Their voices, stubble, veiny hands, muscles...I'm a sucker for abs, their "genitals" can he quite attractive when the mood is right and he's getting "pleasure" guys moans are so hot lol

Personality wise...the fact that most guys are more laid-back than girls and have more of a sense of humour.

Some are just SO CUTE AND ADORABLE LET ME CUDDLE WITH YOU.
And others are just SO HOT AND IRRESISTABLE GET IN MY BED NOW.
It's nice when they're a mix of both ^^ Big, tough alpha badboys who let their guard down and be cute and soft with just you and only you awwww


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> I sometimes get the sense that a guy is defiling a girl by being with her because we are so rough in form and they are so perfect and magical. And the idea that a girl would willingly allow a guy to be with her and defile her is both baffling and thrilling.


lol women definitely don't see it that way. But 'rough in form' sounds hot though; I guess it is the contrast between men and women that keep us attracted to each other.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Elleire said:


> 'Cause sometimes, some o' dem monoamines'll do the electric slide all up in my central nervous system.
> Hawt.


hahaha


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

sleepforeverandever said:


> It's hard to explain really, it just comes naturally being a straight female.
> The fact that they're stronger and can protect you and make you feel safe, I think that's what it comes down to.
> Their voices, stubble, veiny hands, muscles...I'm a sucker for abs, their "genitals" can he quite attractive when the mood is right and he's getting "pleasure" guys moans are so hot lol
> 
> ...


would you ever date a more quiet, effeminate male? One who would listen to you and comfort you?

You can be attracted to *whatever* you want, in fact you don't control what you are attracted to. I am not implying betas are "better" guys. That is crap.

That is beside the point though. Would you even consider dating a man that is too afraid to talk to you (like he gave you a note explaining how much he liked you)?

I am somewhat "beta" and I want to know, can I ever get a woman I truly want, or do I only have two options: Settle, or change (become alpha). I really don't think I can "become" alpha, I have always had a shy, skittish, cautious personality, even as a toddler I was very cautious, I checked every step when I went down the steps.

Problem is I am just crazy for women. i don't think I'll ever be happy if I don't get in a relationship with a beautiful woman. I love everything about them.

It will be very hard to change should I have to.

peace


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

They're adorable. Funny, quirky, sometimes shy. I don't really like guys who are loud and very buff/rude, I've just never noticed or paid attention to any of them.



thebadshepard said:


> would you ever date a more quiet, effeminate male? One who would listen to you and comfort you?
> 
> You can be attracted to *whatever* you want, in fact you don't control what you are attracted to. I am not implying betas are "better" guys. That is crap.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Don't become 'alpha', please.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Personality can play a huge factor into what makes guys attractive. I know that sounds like a myth but its true. I once knew a guy who was skinny, pale, quiet and wore glasses...and if I had not gotten to know him, I wouldn't have given him a second glance. Once I saw his personality and got to know him he became unbelievably sexy to me. 

But of course, you will get answers from girls on here about what is sexually attractive to them and they will be describing alpha type guys that would never want to be in relationships..it kind of sucks how the all the hot guys never want relationships..


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> would you ever date a more quiet, effeminate male? One who would listen to you and comfort you?
> 
> Problem is I am just crazy for women. i don't think I'll ever be happy if I don't get in a relationship with a beautiful woman. I love everything about them.
> 
> ...


I think I am starting to realize that I could date a guy like you.

Out of curiosity, what else do you like about women besides the fact that they are beautiful? Ive always wondered because it seems all guys care about is looks. Im not asking because im ugly; in fact when im skinnier I actually attract a lot of attention from guys but what do they like about us besides looks?


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> would you ever date a more quiet, effeminate male? One who would listen to you and comfort you?


Personally, no...but I know many girls who much prefer quiet guys.

I think I like the out-going/confident/alpha type because I'm so quiet and shy that he would bring me out of my shell more you know? A yin-yang type of relationship.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

sleepforeverandever said:


> Personally, no...but I know many girls who much prefer quiet guys.
> 
> I think I like the out-going/confident/alpha type because I'm so quiet and shy that he would bring me out of my shell more you know? A yin-yang type of relationship.


you should be careful with guys like this though...most alpha guys will end up breaking your heart. yes, I understand they are more attractive physically but they are not good quality bfs/husbands. Many women think that they can 'change' alphas, but that is foolish thinking


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> you should be careful with guys like this though...most alpha guys will end up breaking your heart. yes, I understand they are more attractive physically but they are not good quality bfs/husbands. Many women think that they can 'change' alphas, but that is foolish thinking


Yeah  I've just recently learned that the hard way...I've got a thread in this section about it.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> I think I am starting to realize that I could date a guy like you.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what else do you like about women besides the fact that they are beautiful? Ive always wondered because it seems all guys care about is looks. Im not asking because im ugly; in fact when im skinnier I actually attract a lot of attention from guys but what do they like about us besides looks?


I love the slight cracks in some women's voices, the thought of one whispering in my ear with that slight crackle drives me crazy :b Some women just have this innate attractiveness to me that I can't quite explain, it is not their looks really, it is their mannerisms and the minutiae of their movements that I find attractive. Some just have this certain elegance (looking for a word that describes my intention better but unfortunately my brain returned memory retrieval error 4462:Check back later) to their movements that I love. Also if they are laid back and don't take everything too seriously, have a good sense of humor (I can see you do with your Bill Hicks avatar).

It would be a major plus if she had good music taste, as I don't want to have to listen to top 100 **** with her.

One of the things that makes me want a girlfriend is the thought of cuddling while watching anime, playing some vidya, or just cuddling.

ok, those last two are traits for a girlfriend, not general enough, but I'll leave them because I feel I am cheating the words out of their right to exist by deleting them.

Also the caring, gentle nature. Not docile, gentle.

their comforting nature

their smiles

I don't know, I haven't been around many women yet (hopefully I will some day :afr, it's not too late), but this is my list for now. There are things I'm not thinking of though, I'm sure.

peace

I would hate to have to put on an alpha facade. I'd rather be honest. I could protect and provide for a woman, in fact I am actually in shape, but I'd rather she have her own life than be my servant. I will never have an assertive personality, because to me being assertive implies that your position or course of action is definitively superior to others, when we really can't know anything for sure (I'll stop with the existentialism, it's only because I just read the stranger :b)


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> Personality can play a huge factor into what makes guys attractive. I know that sounds like a myth but its true. I once knew a guy who was skinny, pale, quiet and wore glasses...and if I had not gotten to know him, I wouldn't have given him a second glance. Once I saw his personality and got to know him he became unbelievably sexy to me.
> 
> But of course, you will get answers from girls on here about what is sexually attractive to them and they will be describing alpha type guys that would never want to be in relationships..it kind of sucks how the all the hot guys never want relationships..


I see comments like these all the time and it is so confusing. It comes off as if guy #1 is who you want to be with but guy #2 is who you really want.

I'd much rather be sexually attractive then be like the skinny guy. It sounds like settling with the skinny pale guy

Also the last sentence makes it seem as if the second the hot guy wants the relationship the skinny pale guy wouldn't have a chance. Is it that hard for women to find both sexually attractive men with a good personality?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> I think I am starting to realize that I could date a guy like you.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what else do you like about women besides the fact that they are beautiful? Ive always wondered because it seems all guys care about is looks. Im not asking because im ugly; in fact when im skinnier I actually attract a lot of attention from guys but what do they like about us besides looks?


Guys don't only care about looks. Its is however the most important part in initial attraction. It's rare for me to fall for a girl simply based on personality alone. There would have to be some sexual attraction or she's just a friend.

Of course I admit I'm a visual guy. Good looks + personality. There is no either or if I want a relationship


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Guys don't only care about looks. Its is however the most important part in initial attraction. It's rare for me to fall for a girl simply based on personality alone. There would have to be some sexual attraction or she's just a friend.
> 
> Of course I admit I'm a visual guy. Good looks + personality. There is no either or if I want a relationship


this. I wouldn't date a woman without a good mix of both.

One that had a good mix was interested in me, but I was too beta (or boring and afraid to flirt and unassertive, that is what "beta" really means) and the attraction died down.

OK if she was *ridiculously* hot maybe I'd date her even if she had a bad personality :b

but that probably won't happen

peace


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> this. I wouldn't date a woman without a good mix of both.
> 
> One that had a good mix was interested in me, but I was too beta (or boring and afraid to flirt and unassertive, that is what "beta" really means) and the attraction died down.
> 
> ...


I really hate the beta and alpha stuff it seems like guys who don't fit the "alpha" nonsense pretty much abandon themselves to fit whatever makes a guy an "alpha".

I have low tolerance for bad personality. I've lost my attraction to some hot women for being crap people. But I understand where you're coming from


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I see comments like these all the time and it is so confusing. It comes off as if guy #1 is who you want to be with but guy #2 is who you really want.
> 
> I'd much rather be sexually attractive then be like the skinny guy. It sounds like settling with the skinny pale guy
> 
> Also the last sentence makes it seem as if the second the hot guy wants the relationship the skinny pale guy wouldn't have a chance. Is it that hard for women to find both sexually attractive men with a good personality?


I know, the problem women have is that alpha guys are attractive but beta guys have the personality. (and im sorry for using these terms; I hate them too but just to make things easier) Its so bad! I wish it were not like that! It would be amazing if a guy had a little of both. Guy number 1 in my post did. Only it was hard to initially see it. And that's the problem...it may seem silly but it really is hard to find a guy who is sexually attractive and a good person at the same time. For me to go with guy number one I had to be friends with him first for a long time. I don't always have the opportunity to do that normally though; usually in the adult world you just have to date and that's it. Just like men always say, looks is what gets the ball rolling and women feel the same way.

And I don't mean looks as in Hollywood pretty boy kinda thing...he just has to project some masculinity you know? Its not like its that hard to do is it? My question is, why is it so hard for masculine guys to be nice people?

If youre the skinny guy though, it is more likely that a girl will actually care about you. If you are the alpha guy all you will get is sex and your relationships will fail.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> I love the slight cracks in some women's voices, the thought of one whispering in my ear with that slight crackle drives me crazy :b Some women just have this innate attractiveness to me that I can't quite explain, it is not their looks really, it is their mannerisms and the minutiae of their movements that I find attractive. Some just have this certain elegance (looking for a word that describes my intention better but unfortunately my brain returned memory retrieval error 4462:Check back later) to their movements that I love. Also if they are laid back and don't take everything too seriously, have a good sense of humor (I can see you do with your Bill Hicks avatar).
> 
> It would be a major plus if she had good music taste, as I don't want to have to listen to top 100 **** with her.
> 
> ...


I see. very nice. See men like you seem like really good guys and I really want to date someone like you! But the problem is the sexual attraction. In what ways do you think you are sexy? Be honest. What are you like in bed? Do you see yourself as masculine in any sense of the word?

And btw, just the fact youre a hicks fan would a huge plus in my book haha. As for your post about getting off the ride; you can change it anytime you want, its only a choice


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> I know, the problem women have is that alpha guys are attractive but beta guys have the personality. (and im sorry for using these terms; I hate them too but just to make things easier) Its so bad! I wish it were not like that! It would be amazing if a guy had a little of both. Guy number 1 in my post did. Only it was hard to initially see it. And that's the problem...it may seem silly but it really is hard to find a guy who is sexually attractive and a good person at the same time. For me to go with guy number one I had to be friends with him first for a long time. I don't always have the opportunity to do that normally though; usually in the adult world you just have to date and that's it. Just like men always say, looks is what gets the ball rolling and women feel the same way.
> 
> And I don't mean looks as in Hollywood pretty boy kinda thing...he just has to project some masculinity you know? My question is, why is it so hard for masculine guys to be nice people?
> 
> If youre the skinny guy though, it is more likely that a girl will actually care about you. If you are the alpha guy all you will get is sex and your relationships will fail.


I wonder why even be in a relationship if you most of the time you HAVE to choose between the 2?

There are plenty of masculine men who are good people. There are men I work with, my dad, I would like to think myself (but I have SA so I could just be in denial about being masculine). Or is it super-overt masculinity that is very attractive?

But why not be cared for AND be attractive?

It just seems like the skinny guy in your scenario is the guy you settle with but deep down it's not what you want. It seems so sad that you can't have it all and whenever I read comments like yours I just think that you're lying to yourself. Like there is a struggle between what you want and others tell you want you want.

I'm very curious about this because *my fear is to be the guy a girl settled on. I'm good enough because I'm this good guy but not the man of her dreams per se. *I want to be wanted sexually because I'm so good looking to her and at the same time someone I have a great connection with her. That's what I want out of a woman and I refuse to settle on less.

I just don't see the appeal of being option #2. And knowing I was second place I would rather be single.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> I see. very nice. See men like you seem like really good guys and I really want to date someone like you! But the problem is the sexual attraction. In what ways do you think you are sexy? Be honest. What are you like in bed? Do you see yourself as masculine in any sense of the word?
> 
> And btw, just the fact youre a hicks fan would a huge plus in my book haha. As for your post about getting off the ride; you can change it anytime you want, its only a choice


I have been told I have decent facial aesthetics. I am somewhat muscular, however more "swimmer's body." I have recently cured my acne. I dress ok now, when I was more depressed I wore the same black hoodie every day for 6 months (that scared away a lot of girls).

still have v-card, so can't answer as to what I'm like in bed.

I'm still in highschool, so it's ok. however if i don't improve soon i will be royally ****ed for life.

Yes, I am masculine in some senses of the word. I don't take much crap from people. I have a vision (Isn't that supposed to be masculine?) of my future, I want to go into biochem or some STEM related field. I seek to understand everything in my environment (isn't that masculine because if the man understood things he could better protect his woman?) When i am inebriated with phenibut I can act very masculine. most of my feminine traits are due to SA tbh.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I wonder why even be in a relationship if you most of the time you HAVE to choose between the 2?
> 
> There are plenty of masculine men who are good people. There are men I work with, my dad, I would like to think myself (but I have SA so I could just be in denial about being masculine). Or is it super-overt masculinity that is very attractive?
> 
> ...


No no, listen, guy number one I was MADLY in love with. A guy like that I would do anything for...he brought out the best in me. He was truly a special guy. There is no way in hell I would have traded him for someone else no matter what, no matter how 'masculine' or attractive another guy was. Im saying he was a little of both, and guys like that are rare believe it or not. He was a highly sensitive, intelligent man but also had masculinity about him. He was a prize; a trophy.

Im really sorry if I made you feel bad by what I said...I don't want to make any guy feel like they have to choose to either settle for a woman who doesn't find him sexually attractive or to become alpha. If you have a little of both beta and alpha qualities, those are the kinds of guys women go crazy for! It might take a while for them to see it, and the types of women (the selfish ones), too caught up with just wanting sex wont see it. This will actually allow you to weed out the girls with bad personalities. And no, you don't have to be ultra masculine either. You are right, you should not settle for any less! My perfect guy would be a 'beta' guy who was masculine, even if its just a tiny bit. I'm not going to settle for a beta guy who im not attracted to neither for a masculine guy who was a d***. I would feel terrible if I did that to a guy. All guys deserve a woman who finds him desirable, I would never 'settle' with a guy I wasn't attracted to.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

I laugh when I read things like "women like..." "Women want..." "Women think..." Generalizations don't work. It's like saying "Americans like McDonalds" except MILLIONS of Americans don't. Dudes need to treat a girl like an individual and not make assumptions before they even introduce themselves.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> No no, listen, guy number one I was MADLY in love with. A guy like that I would do anything for...he brought out the best in me. He was truly a special guy. There is no way in hell I would have traded him for someone else no matter what, no matter how 'masculine' or attractive another guy was. Im saying he was a little of both, and guys like that are rare believe it or not. He was a highly sensitive, intelligent man but also had masculinity about him. He was a prize; a trophy.
> 
> Im really sorry if I made you feel bad by what I said...I don't want to make any guy feel like they have to choose to either settle for a woman who doesn't him or to become alpha. If you have a little of both beta and alpha qualities, those are the kinds of guys women go crazy for! It might take a while for them to see it, and the types of women (the selfish ones), too caught up with just wanting sex wont see it. This will actually allow you to weed out the girls with bad personalities. And no, you don't have to be ultra masculine either. You are right, you should not settle for any less! My perfect guy would be a 'beta' guy who was masculine, even if its just a tiny bit. I'm not going to settle for a beta guy who im not attracted to and the same for a masculine guy who was a d***.


what do you think of a quiet, non-obnoxious alpha? A tiny bit arrogant nonetheless, but quiet, and so confident he just exudes confidence without speaking. His presence just fills a room, people instinctively listen to him.

Yet he isn't really mean. He respects others. Like an attractive professor? Or a James Bond type?


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

MindHacker said:


> I laugh when I read things like "women like..." "Women want..." "Women think..." Generalizations don't work. It's like saying "Americans like McDonalds" except MILLIONS of Americans don't. Dudes need to treat a girl like an individual and not make assumptions before they even introduce themselves.


the fact that variation exists does not make generalizations useless. Notice no one ever said or implied all these things were universally true.

peace


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> No no, listen, guy number one I was MADLY in love with. A guy like that I would do anything for...he brought out the best in me. He was truly a special guy. There is no way in hell I would have traded him for someone else no matter what, no matter how 'masculine' or attractive another guy was. Im saying he was a little of both, and guys like that are rare believe it or not. He was a highly sensitive, intelligent man but also had masculinity about him. He was a prize; a trophy.
> 
> Im really sorry if I made you feel bad by what I said...I don't want to make any guy feel like they have to choose to either settle for a woman who doesn't find him sexually attractive or to become alpha. If you have a little of both beta and alpha qualities, those are the kinds of guys women go crazy for! It might take a while for them to see it, and the types of women (the selfish ones), too caught up with just wanting sex wont see it. This will actually allow you to weed out the girls with bad personalities. And no, you don't have to be ultra masculine either. You are right, you should not settle for any less! My perfect guy would be a 'beta' guy who was masculine, even if its just a tiny bit. I'm not going to settle for a beta guy who im not attracted to neither for a masculine guy who was a d***. I would feel terrible if I did that to a guy. All guys deserve a woman who finds him desirable, I would never 'settle' with a guy I wasn't attracted to.


I see what you're saying. But the beta and alpha thing throws me off. Maybe it's because everyone associates bate=inferior and alpha=superior that whenever I read the alpha/beta crap it's like saying "X trait is inferior in a man, while Y is superior to have because it's alpha".

Anyway back on topic. I think what I have a hard time understanding is how a guy's attraction can grow on someone. You even said that if you never talked to him he would never have a chance.

I always thought things to work out as 2 people who want to f*** each other's brains out also want to get to know each better to form a bond.

Like the girls I tend to have crushes on I think are really good people but it all started BECAUSE I want to f*** them like there's no tomorrow (don't mean to get too graphic)

I just want to understand because I've been single and rejected A LOT at 23 and I honestly have no clue what to do. I DON'T want to be like some guys on SAS (no offense guys) that are so desprete for any female attention.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> the fact that variation exists does not make generalizations useless. Notice no one ever said or implied all these things were universally true.
> 
> peace


Maybe not useless, but pretty ineffective in this case. And yeah I know no one said these things were universally true, but it's human nature to make generalizations even when they completely overlook individuality. So that was my main point...to not take any of these assumptions about what someone wants too seriously and just get to know the person.

EDIT: Actually, there is one thing every person looks for in a mate, it's VALUE. But what that value is, is different for every individual based on their personal biases and perception.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I see what you're saying. But the beta and alpha thing throws me off. Maybe it's because everyone associates bate=inferior and alpha=superior that whenever I read the alpha/beta crap it's like saying "X trait is inferior in a man, while Y is superior to have because it's alpha".
> 
> Anyway back on topic. I think what I have a hard time understanding is how a guy's attraction can grow on someone. You even said that if you never talked to him he would never have a chance.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can definitely see why it would be confusing for men. Im not being sarcastic either, women are freaking complicated! I guess it is the combo of both types of traits in synergy that create magic. Either by itself wont work. Also, who is telling you that beta=inferior and alpha=superior? Is it men? Other men probably don't understand too much about women if they think this is true. And the women who think this is true don't have much experience with men yet. Women who say alpha is better are thinking of SOME alpha traits and thinking the rest of what she doesn't like, she can change in him. Women like that think too highly of themselves and will probably end up unhappy.

In fact you probably shouldn't even be listening to what too many people say, as most people have no clue what they are talking about and are just selfish; not taking into consideration many factors. I cant give you a generalized statement about what women like and how exactly they like their beta and alpha qualities to mix because it is different for all women. For example, guy number 1 that I mentioned, even though other girls knew his personality, did not like him. He was one of those special guys that I believe takes a very special girl to love. Not that that should discourage you or make you think that only a few girls will want you; im simply trying to illustrate that sometimes it takes a while for somebody to see how beautiful you really are...but once they do its ****ing perfection.

Which leads to my next point; that's why its important to wait a little bit when it comes to sex. Having sex with somebody too fast may ruin things. I was always taught as a girl that if you have sex with a guy too soon, he will leave you because he wont want anything to do with you anymore. I personally am learning to stop with the visions of me finding a perfect guy and ****ing on the first date because we are so passionately in love. It seldoms works like that. Be friends with a girl first, allow her to see who you are and the rewards will be plenty


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I personally don't understand why a lot of females buy into this whole "Alpha" guy thing. I have seen forums where guys like this are basically sharing ideas tutoring/mentoring as to how to screw as many woman as possible as fast as possible and how to turn all these "beta" males into sex fiends to only look at women for whats between there legs. I was quite disgusted how they actually talked about women on that forum.

So how is any of that considered attractive to some woman?

I guess I'm generalizing not all "alpha" guys are *******s. I wonder though do the women who take these kinda guys on know that they will end up being just another notch on the belt?


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I personally don't understand why a lot of females buy into this whole "Alpha" guy thing. I have seen forums where guys like this are basically sharing ideas tutoring/mentoring as to how to screw as many woman as possible as fast as possible and how to turn all these "beta" males into sex fiends to only look at women for whats between there legs. I was quite disgusted how they actually talked about women on that forum.
> 
> So how is any of that considered attractive to some woman?
> 
> I guess I'm generalizing not all "alpha" guys are *******s. I wonder though do the women who take these kinda guys on know that they will end up being just another notch on the belt?


I know, it is really not attractive at all. I guess women equate alpha with being masculine but being obsessed with sex and seeing women only as sex objects is not masculine to me. These men mostly get women because they trick them...women would not want them if they saw who they truly were.

When I say 'alpha' I guess im just trying to put a word on masculinity, which in itself is not a bad thing...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> Yeah I can definitely see why it would be confusing for men. Im not being sarcastic either, women are freaking complicated! I guess it is the combo of both types of traits in synergy that create magic. Either by itself wont work. Also, who is telling you that beta=inferior and alpha=superior? Is it men? Other men probably don't understand too much about women if they think this is true. And the women who think this is true don't have much experience with men yet. Women who say alpha is better are thinking of SOME alpha traits and thinking the rest of what she doesn't like, she can change in him. Women like that think too highly of themselves and will probably end up unhappy.


Context of which men and women tend to use alpha/beta. llittle things like the alpha is so sexy why can't he be relationship type is praising that type of man as desirable. While stuff like the beta is the nice guy makes it seem like its such a bad thing. But I can see why a hhealthy mix of both is good.



> In fact you probably shouldn't even be listening to what too many people say, as most people have no clue what they are talking about and are just selfish; not taking into consideration many factors. I cant give you a generalized statement about what women like and how exactly they like their beta and alpha qualities to mix because it is different for all women. For example, guy number 1 that I mentioned, even though other girls knew his personality, did not like him. He was one of those special guys that I believe takes a very special girl to love. Not that that should discourage you or make you think that only a few girls will want you; im simply trying to illustrate that sometimes it takes a while for somebody to see how beautiful you really are...but once they do its f*cking perfection.


Excuse my cynicism but that seems like fairy tale nonsense. Of course as I have explained already all I know is rejection. However I will take your word and hope for the best.



> Which leads to my next point; that's why its important to wait a little bit when it comes to sex. Having sex with somebody too fast may ruin things. I was always taught as a girl that if you have sex with a guy too soon, he will leave you because he wont want anything to do with you anymore. I personally am learning to stop with the visions of me finding a perfect guy and f*cking on the first date because we are so passionately in love. It seldoms works like that. Be friends with a girl first, allow her to see who you are and the rewards will be plenty


Well I don't have a problem taking it slow. If anything I'm learning to be more open when it comes to sex.

Excuse my cynicism again but being friends first hasn't worked. It's better to let my intentions known ahead of time. At least the rejection gets out the way. About 2 weeks ago I tried asking a co-worker out who I was talking to and liked a lot but I just got an embarrassing rejection in return.

If I'm friends first women tend to only see me as a friend and nothing else.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I personally don't understand why a lot of females buy into this whole "Alpha" guy thing. I have seen forums where guys like this are basically sharing ideas tutoring/mentoring as to how to screw as many woman as possible as fast as possible and how to turn all these "beta" males into sex fiends to only look at women for whats between there legs. I was quite disgusted how they actually talked about women on that forum.
> 
> So how is any of that considered attractive to some woman?
> 
> I guess I'm generalizing not all "alpha" guys are *******s. I wonder though do the women who take these kinda guys on know that they will end up being just another notch on the belt?


I feel the same. The guys I know people here would consider alpha are good people and I can see why women would like them


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Women are more attractive then men. Is it because of the hours of work they spend doing their hair, putting on clothes and putting on layers of make-up and other chemical substances?  I think you are as beautiful as you are from the inside. What is inside shines outwards. So just be pretty inside. You don't need that much to change about yourself if you are happy with who you are. So anyone can be beautiful, if you act beautiful.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys, guys, I've spent plenty of time as a chameleon working with a bunch of females in the same room and my recon mission has revealed the ultimate truth as to why females find males attractive.

It's just one secret truth.

_*'Balls'.*_

:kma


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

not a stupid question at all. i have wondered this myself why i am attracted to men. but i think its maybe that our certain areas fit each other well if you know what i mean loool 

i dont know. i think its just that we find ourselves attracted to or curious about something/someone we dont know much of. like opposites attract or something. i probably dont make sense but ... good question


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I spend most of my time on this forum internet slapping idiotic men, so I will balance out that karma here. 

Some men have very interesting thoughts and they can be endlessly witty and amusing and knowledgable. Also they have this aura of strength. Not physical strength necessarily, but strength of mind and will and body. It's different from the strength women have. I also like how their body is the opposite of women's and it's intriguing. Oh and their voices are thrillingly different. I like how their hands are bigger and less feminine. Men view the world differently and it's a nice contrast with how women view things. Yin and Yang I guess.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I really, really like potatoes.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

My man looks good because he smiles every time he sees me. Also I adore his lips, what a good kisser :heart


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I always wondered what women (and gays) find attractive about men.. I'm still wondering..


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Because... because... Colin Morgan! <3


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love their physical strength and protective nature, how they will hold me with their warm bodies when I'm cold. I love how they're more laid back and will laugh with me about silly things. I love how they're sweet and sensitive, making it easy to talk to them about anything. 

Oh, and facial hair stubble is amazing. <3


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I spend most of my time on this forum internet slapping idiotic men, so I will balance out that karma here.
> 
> Some men have very interesting thoughts and they can be endlessly witty and amusing and knowledgable. Also they have this aura of strength. Not physical strength necessarily, but strength of mind and will and body. It's different from the strength women have. I also like how their body is the opposite of women's and it's intriguing. Oh and their voices are thrillingly different. I like how their hands are bigger and less feminine. Men view the world differently and it's a nice contrast with how women view things. Yin and Yang I guess.


Do you really think men and women are that different? I personally don't.. It's interesting how a lot of the things people say they like about men, could be said about a woman too


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Do you really think men and women are that different? I personally don't.. It's interesting how a lot of the things people say they like about men, could be said about a woman too


^ This


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like their bodies. Penis is very nice.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Penis is very nice.


/thread


----------



## Born2bWild (Dec 27, 2012)

Guys who I can see vulnerability in are very attractive to me. Like if I see their soft/sensitive side, it's attractive to me. 

Also I like hugging guys & have a weakness for stubble. Stubble feels really good on my face - I think it's super-fantastich!!! :banana


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

laura024 said:


> I love their physical strength and protective nature, how they will hold me with their warm bodies when I'm cold. I love how they're more laid back and will laugh with me about silly things. I love how they're sweet and sensitive, making it easy to talk to them about anything.
> 
> Oh, and facial hair stubble is amazing. <3


Yup. All of what's been said here. :heart


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Born2bWild said:


> Also I like hugging guys & have a weakness for stubble. Stubble feels really good on my face - I think it's super-fantastich!!! :banana


There IS hope! ^_^


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Do you really think men and women are that different? I personally don't.. It's interesting how a lot of the things people say they like about men, could be said about a woman too


Yes, they are. From personal experience.


----------

